# 2013 Season at TSRCAR Hamilton County Fairgrounds



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

We have completed a preliminary schedule for 2013, just waiting for the ROAR Nationals date to be confirmed but we will post the schedule as it is now tomorrow here and on the TSRCAR facebook site. With the increased on road presence created by Monti and the Red Mosquito Raceway and all the club races running on separate days from the Hobby Shop, we hope to have a good crop of electric racing this year also. We are open to classes, motors etc. but Touring in some fashion seems to be the most discussed. I know we will have a good turnout for 1/8th and 1/10th nitro. There are a lot more Sundays this summer than normal so plenty of racing opportunities.
Dennis


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Will there be a party to celebrate the club champions from 2012? I hope so.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Most wanted to do it like last year and do the awards and such after test n tune on Saturday before race 1.
Dennis


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

What have been the most run classes at this track? Just curious....


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

The nitro classes have always been the biggest with 1(8th being the biggest. We built the new facility smaller to encourage other classes and this will be the first season where we expect quite a few electric racers.
Dennis


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool. Have the numbers for 1/10 nitro tc drop off? I thought that class was a thing of the past here in the states.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

bigron_12r said:


> Cool. Have the numbers for 1/10 nitro tc drop off? I thought that class was a thing of the past here in the states.


For our club it had dropped off at the former location as you had to spend big dollars to be anywhere near competitive on the big track. This track makes it easier for touring. If everyone that ran a single race in nitro touring showed up on the same day we would have 20 racers but I expect 6 or so for a normal club race. 1/8th we had about 30 different guys but far more showed regularly. Througout the Midwest 1/10 is still doing well but 1/8th is the biggest class.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

The final 2013 race schedule is as follows:
April
6 track set up
13-14 set up
20 test n tune
21 race 1
28 race 2

May
5 Race 3

June
9 race 4
16 race 5

July 7 Race 6
14 race 7

August 4 Race 8
18 race 9 

September
1 race 10 8 race 11
15 race 12l
22 Race 13
October 6 Race 14/makeup date
12-13 Snowball Rally
There will be a full slate of 6 Midwest Series Races plus the GLC and others so it will be another busy season!
Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I look forward to getting a group of electric TC cars out on the track. 

13.5 blinky I think would be awesome!

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Final 2013 club schedule is now posted.
Dennis


----------



## maverick08 (Feb 22, 2005)

Dennis,

Sent you a p.m.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Todd,
I will take a look at those tonight. Also, you probably remember John Schuster, he is going to sell his 966 with our without motor and it will be top notch. You can also email me if easier at [email protected]
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Only a few short weeks to go! Make sure to spread the word to all the electric racers. Also thinking about a run what you brung beginners class. Get your off road, on road, gas, electric call a neighbor bring a friend! Free entry for anyone who runs this class and is being "sponsored or mentored" by another racer. Probably run five minute quals and a ten minute main. Dorian you need at leadt two for the kids! Rene has a slash available for someone!
Get em ready!
Dennis


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

scaleracr said:


> The final 2013 race schedule is as follows:
> April
> 6 track set up
> 13-14 set up
> ...



Lets get those nitro 1/8 GT cars out and have some fun guys/gals. Here is few video examples of what 1/8 GT is all about. It is a fun class and easy on your wallet in the long run. Buggy-based on road GT cars, you know they are "built-tuff":


















Enjoy!

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Where will these races be taken place at. Is this in Indy or Ohio?


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Waltss2k said:


> Where will these races be taken place at. Is this in Indy or Ohio?


Cincy area.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Tsrcar*

It is the track operated by the TSRCAR club in Cincinnati. Directly of I-75 a few minutes north of I-74 and I-75 intersection. All nitro classes and added electric classes, probably 13.5 touring but whatever people want to run. You can also find more info on our website tsrcar.com and facebook under pages, tsrcar.
Dennis


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Had question guys went to the website,and it look to be not many people race here at tis track?? don't understand why it looks to be a great track,i was thinking of running 1/10th tourin and would love to run 1/8th GT,whicich can be a 1/8th buggy convert,do you guys know of anyone running these???


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Gt*

We have never attempted to run any electric classes prior to this year. The old track was too large and this track is much "friendlier" for electric and GT. GT had a large following but kind of died off. There are a few that I hope will be running this year and if there is not enough to split into their own class on a given race day, we will make sure to put you in a race. For the Midwest Series races, we combine the GT cars with the 1/8th pan cars, very close in lap times. Come on out and bring anything you got, we'll find a spot for you!
Dennis


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool thanks Dennis,so the GT class is nitro and I understand it can be a buggy chassis??? I have a latemodel 1/8th scale nitro that I could put a GT body and the tires and I have a GT car right?? ,What tires are good or allowed ?? Thanks.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Bring your 1/8 GT, or any buggy conversions out and lets have some fun. I'll have my Serpent Cobra GT ready for some good times. 

Rules for the class is very easy to follow: 1/8 GT SHAFT drive buggy based race cars. Minimum weight 3500 grams (dry weight with body and tires on), rubber tires, 150 cc fuel capacity, any .21 - .28 engines, GT bodies.

I would recommend Sweep Racing Tires. Try some 40 or 45 slicks with ROK rims. Alpha tires are very good as well, try some Soft compounds. They are come premounted. 

Here is the website for Sweep Racing Tires:

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/18-GT8_c_25.html


Here is the website for Alpha Racing Tires:

http://www.serpentamerica.com/shop/product.php?productid=5168&cat=114&page=1


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, also what size engine is people running in the gt class, and the nitro 1/10 class?????


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Any .21 engines for 1/8GT and any .12 engine for 1/10 touring.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

scottman2007 said:


> Cool thanks Dennis,so the GT class is nitro and I understand it can be a buggy chassis??? I have a latemodel 1/8th scale nitro that I could put a GT body and the tires and I have a GT car right?? ,What tires are good or allowed ?? Thanks.


Andy has the knowledge in this class, all i know is they look cool and can take a beating and keep on going! You can also run the late model body, might just seem odd turning right but for club racing all is good. Only a few weeks left!
Dennis


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

what if I only have the Onfa street tread tires?? will they work at all. not sure if I can get $90 worth of slicks before then. Also is there a good place to get onroad 1/8 bodies, that have a good selection????


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

I would think those tires would work as we prep the track with sugar water so it has decent traction. The more cars that run on it the better it gets. As for GT bodies, I really have no idea of a local place to get them. Hobbytown USA might have some at their Mason store and I know places like A-Main Hobbies and other mail order houses keep them.
Dennis


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

can I convert my 1/8 Electric buggy to GT and run with you? Not sure what I want to commit to but I would like to try 1/8th onroad but not having any Nitro stuff I don't want to invest till I know what I want.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> can I convert my 1/8 Electric buggy to GT and run with you? Not sure what I want to commit to but I would like to try 1/8th onroad but not having any Nitro stuff I don't want to invest till I know what I want.


Sure, we actually had a few electric GT's run for practice but never showed up for race days, but by all means. I would like to see the two together.
Dennis


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> can I convert my 1/8 Electric buggy to GT and run with you? Not sure what I want to commit to but I would like to try 1/8th onroad but not having any Nitro stuff I don't want to invest till I know what I want.


 
Dunn has/had a sperpent. Borrow it and give it a try. If you like it we can find you some equipment along with steve's car.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

crispy said:


> Cincy area.


Yes, Cincy is on the southeast side of Indianapolis.


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

davidl said:


> Yes, Cincy is on the southeast side of Indianapolis.


Hamilton county OHIO. Here are the coordinates to the track- just copy and paste into Google maps to see the track from space...

39.203976,-84.472058

I would like to make a few races this year in NITRO touring and possibly GT.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Basketcase45,This track is only barely over just 2hrs from your house and its only 2hrs and 10 from mine,not three hours like you thought.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I ran my 1/8e buggy today for the last time in dirt configuration, I dropped the ride height and locked the droop down just to see how it would do on asphalt after I got done in the dirt.........I WILL DEFINITELY BE RUNNING SOME GT THIS SUMMER.....it looks like a 3+ hour trip for me from Terre Haute but hey it's all for fun


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

How long are the Qualifier's and mains for GT?


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> How long are the Qualifier's and mains for GT?


Typical nitro racing is 5 minute qualifiers with a 30 minute main. In the past some of the GT racers have preferred to run a shorter main, like 20 minutes.
Dennis


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> How long are the Qualifier's and mains for GT?


Typically for GT class the qualifiers range from 5 min. to 7 min. depending on the race events. A-Mains are usually 30 to 60 minutes, B-Mains are usually 20 to 30 minutes and lower mains are usually 15 to 20 minutes. It really depends on the race directors of the race events or each individual club organizer to decide. We'll go with Dennis's decision on that.


Andy Liu


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

For those interested in electric TC racing how do you feel about a control set of tires like Jaco blues only? I would be able to have them in stock so it should not be an issue. 

Thoughts?

Kris and I maybe out there this Sunday. Who else is in?

Monti


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Monti007 said:


> For those interested in electric TC racing how do you feel about a control set of tires like Jaco blues only? I would be able to have them in stock so it should not be an issue.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I will probably run some TC, and am good with a spec tire or perhaps 2 options incase availability is an issue (lets face Jaco has a history of running short from time to time) A bigger question through and I admit my lack of knowledge here but Jaco Blue being a carpet compound how would it work / last for asphalt?


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Race #1 weekend!*

I will have the gates open for test and tune by 10:00 AM on Saturday. You can practice until you break all of your stuff or it gets dark, whichever comes first Gate will open at 9:00 AM for race #1 on Sunday. Use the back gate entrance on Anthony Wayne. Let me know if you have any questions via a post here or email [email protected]
See everyone this weekend.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> I will probably run some TC, and am good with a spec tire or perhaps 2 options incase availability is an issue (lets face Jaco has a history of running short from time to time) A bigger question through and I admit my lack of knowledge here but Jaco Blue being a carpet compound how would it work / last for asphalt?


I have a dealer account for both Jaco and Solaris (same as paved nationals tires) I can get either no problem, in fact I will have both here this weekend. I am fine with either but feel a lot of people have Jaco blues going around so they could use them up. RMR will be a Jaco only tc track next year so that will help too.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I ran today at the track and it was a ton of fun with my electric TC. I ran an orion 4.5 motor and the Solaris tires. Traction was great and I think mod TC should not be an issue at all. 

Chuck ran his tc too with Jaco blues and said it ran fine. At this point I feel the solaris would be the best bet so that the wear is kept low.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Monti is being modest, his car was a rocket. As fast, if not faster, than the nitro touring cars. I think he even ran more than 6 minutes and nothing caught on fire! Anyone coming out for the first time, mention the Red Mosquito and the race day is free!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*May 5th*

Just a reminder the race this sunday has been cancelled due to a festival conflict. We are working on another May race date.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

We hope to finally get into some racing action starting this Sunday at TSRCAR. What will be race #1 is scheduled for Sunday with the gates opening at 9:00 AM and qualifying starting at 12:30. We hope to see some electric racers as I have heard some are coming for some practice for the Region 5 race. For anyone coming for the first time, use the Anthony Wayne gate and pull to the right and you will see the track. Se everyone Sunday morning!
Dennis


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Two or three of us will be up from Lexington to run electric mod. Another guy is getting his car ready but I don't think he will have it for this Sunday.

Monti, 
Do you think right now 32 tires will hook up? If you want to spec a tire out for asphalt can you wait until the temps go up so 32s cant be used. I have several sets of 32s that I would like to use before the indoor season. I know the Roar race is spec but I was thinking early in the morning 32s will be good and later as the track temp gets hot switch to 36s. Maybe the 2 race days in June 32 tires could be used all day.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Two or three of us will be up from Lexington to run electric mod. Another guy is getting his car ready but I don't think he will have it for this Sunday.
> 
> Monti,
> Do you think right now 32 tires will hook up? If you want to spec a tire out for asphalt can you wait until the temps go up so 32s cant be used. I have several sets of 32s that I would like to use before the indoor season. I know the Roar race is spec but I was thinking early in the morning 32s will be good and later as the track temp gets hot switch to 36s. Maybe the 2 race days in June 32 tires could be used all day.


Brian,

When I ran in April it was not that warm out side. I think it was in the 60's. I ran the hard Solaris and they hooked up well (my car was pushing so I assumed it was hooked up). Chuck ran some old Jaco's and he said he has some issues with getting the car to get going early on. This could have also been soon after they preped the track with grape soda. I don't care if you want to run out some older 32's and just waste those to get some laps in. You know how I work, I rather see you just show up than what tires you run! haha Once June is over though I feel we all should be on the hard solaris.

I would suggest you get some laps in on the Solaris so that you know how your car would react for the July race. One thing I don't know is how fast tires will ware either. I made five runs that one day in April and things seemed fine. But I am not sure since I am so new to asphalt racing with rubber TC that I don't really know enough at this point. The local expert(s) is going to be Kris or Cody (maybe Michael if he shows). They have the most experiance of running on asphalt everyone, else is a rookie.

Monti


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

scaleracr said:


> We hope to finally get into some racing action starting this Sunday at TSRCAR. What will be race #1 is scheduled for Sunday with the gates opening at 9:00 AM and qualifying starting at 12:30. We hope to see some electric racers as I have heard some are coming for some practice for the Region 5 race. For anyone coming for the first time, use the Anthony Wayne gate and pull to the right and you will see the track. Se everyone Sunday morning!
> Dennis


Planning on making the trip to dust the cobwebs off the 966 in preparation for the Byron's Race. Pulfer may be coming out to run, too.

So count on 1 or 2 more 1/8 cars.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds like we should have a decent turnout. Never expected 2nd week of June to be our first race!
Dennis


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Monti, 

I for sure want to get a set or two of the Solaris hard tires from you this Sunday. Most of us being a bit new at asphalt racing including me. Spec tires will be fine with me after June. I think only two race days are set for June anyway. Maybe if the guys that have raced asphalt can give us some insight on tires this Sunday. I for one will be digging for setup tips from them.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

We had some great racing out at TSRCAR yesterday. Even a couple of 1/12 mod cars hit the track and ran well. Next weekend will be another club race on the 16th.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

How about another club race on the 23rd of June?

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

I will for sure be up this coming Sunday for electric TC.
One major thing I learned was thread lock is needed with all metal on metal including pinion grub screw. (twice my pinion came loose)

I was amazed with the traction I had. I never would have though I would be trying to take traction away on asphalt.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Brian Johnson said:


> I will for sure be up this coming Sunday for electric TC.
> One major thing I learned was thread lock is needed with all metal on metal including pinion grub screw. (twice my pinion came loose)
> 
> I was amazed with the traction I had. I never would have though I would be trying to take traction away on asphalt.


Glad you enjoyed it! I didn't think lap times would be as fast as they are, super fast. I would think traction will increase as the season goes on, unless it gets crazy hot, since that was the first race we were able to run and the track has not been treated much to date.
Dennis


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonesy and I should be there Sunday for some MOD TC. (I'll also have a 17.5 car if they show up).......


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> Jonesy and I should be there Sunday for some MOD TC. (I'll also have a 17.5 car if they show up).......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> Jonesy and I should be there Sunday for some MOD TC. (I'll also have a 17.5 car if they show up).......


Great! I hope to have two other guys with me running mod.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll be there in mod

...if the track is dry


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well..... It's still raining in Indy in spots, and the radar showed rain over Cincy, so we won't be there today


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> Well..... It's still raining in Indy in spots, and the radar showed rain over Cincy, so we won't be there today


Chicken! haha

You made the right call. We got the track dry and got to run for about 30 to 45 min and then it started raining again. 

We hung out a bit to see if the track would be lost and it was.

The good news is that there will be racing this coming Sunday the 23rd! :thumbsup:

So lets hope the weather holds off this time around.

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Chicken! haha
> 
> You made the right call. We got the track dry and got to run for about 30 to 45 min and then it started raining again.
> 
> ...


Wow, i figured me texting Cody at 8 am and telling him about the rain and that we werent going was a sure fire way to ensure the races got in for you guys.

Good news about next week, I will be down there then.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> Wow, i figured me texting Cody at 8 am and telling him about the rain and that we werent going was a sure fire way to ensure the races got in for you guys.
> 
> Good news about next week, I will be down there then.


I was hoping the same thing too! haha

If anyone is looking to run 1/12 it seems there will be at least three out at the track. Let's hope for no rain!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The weather looks really good for the weekend. I hope to see a lot of new faces at the track on Sunday!

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope you guys have a good race day. I wish I was racing but have to stay home and hang with family. What kind of turnout did you have for electric TC? Any new racers show up?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> I hope you guys have a good race day. I wish I was racing but have to stay home and hang with family. What kind of turnout did you have for electric TC? Any new racers show up?


We had 7 mod tc cars today. Only Kris and my self had run before, everyone else was new. Michael Jones, Cody, Jim Wu, Lauren Whitting, Ben P, all were out and ran great. 

Like every day so far it rained towards the end of the racing day. We got it all in but it sucks that it keeps raining. If it's going to rain it will for sure rain at this track! Hahaha

Next race will be the regionals on July 6th. I hope to see a great crowd!

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

That is great to see the class growing. I will for sure be up for the regionals for practice day and race. 
So who won and how close was it?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I was TQ, Kris was second. Mr. Jones won Kris was second, I choose poorly on a set up change and was a DNF in the main.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Results*

Results should be online if not already by tomorrow. You can get them via a jlap link on our site www.tsrcar.com
Dennis


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

If we have blue sky Sunday a few of Lexington guys will be up for electric mod.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Planning to head over there to run my Serpent Cobra GT this Sunday to do some testing, I know probably there won't be any other GTs but if it is OK with you guys I would like to run with you. I hope that is ok with you guys. Thanks.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't make it, something came up for Sunday.....


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Had a blast today! Monti's Awesomatix was the fastest all day but a spectacular tumble by him gave Kris and me the 1-2 spots. Can't wait for the ROAR regional


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great time today! Track was awesome!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Attention Electric racers don't forget this weekend is the ROAR region 5 race!

On Aug 10th and 11th in conjunction with the mid west series gas race, there will be Mod TC run as a class too. Three quals on Saturday and one qual with a main on Sunday.

After that Aug 17th is UF1 race where F1 and USGT will be run, a normal club show will be run on Sunday.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Midwest Series*

This upcoming weekend is the 4th leg of the 2013 Midwest Series race in Cincinnati and will be held during the Hamilton County Fair. We will run all nitro classes as well as 1/10th 190mm electric modified. Weather looks to be great, hope to see everyone!

Dennis


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting up this weekends race. I will try and make it up for Sundays race. It has been a little crazy here. I have had some plumbing issues with a few houses that all come up at one time. Da$# plumbers get paid very well!


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*snowball rally 2014*

Well all, unfortunately, it's close to the end of our on-road racing season. One more MWS race to go and a few more club races. Our Cincinnati club is once again having our fun, laid back, end of the season 2 day race, The Snowball Rally!!! No pressure, fun competition, seeing everyone one last time before the snow falls. Weather should be nice, and the company even better. We originally had it scheduled on October 4-5, but we rescheduled it for October 11-12. I hope everyone will get to come!!!!! Also, if anyone is interested in coming down on Friday and go to watch the real cars on dirt, we have tickets to Moler Raceway Park. We would love to get a group together to go. Let us know if interested. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Electric sedan*

There seems to be some growing interest in running our electric classes at this event on Saturday. Touring sedan, both mod and 17.5, will have three qualifiers and mains on Saturday. Cost is only $20 for all the classes you want to run and gates will open at 9 am. Weather has been outstanding for this race typically and could be the last chance to get your outdoor fix in before heading onto the rug for the season. I think some are coming to run with us on Saturday then going to the Mosquito on Sunday! Hope to see everyone!
Dennis


----------

